# Lime Prime Vs PB Blackhole



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looking for some peoples opinions after seeing 2 good shots of both these products with no actual polishing ability.

For the record I have PB BH and rate it very highly as a glaze with fillers, always finds it adds something extra under a coat of good wax.

So anyway saw one of Russ' pictures using Lime prime during a quick enhancement detail...

























Versus a quick picture I found of Blackhole

























Now purely based on enhancement with any polishes used what would people recommend. I would have thought (my reason for buying) BH would help mask a lot of the light swirls and marks while adding some gloss to the paint.

After seeing russ' pictures and the ease of which Lime Prime can be used i'm thinking of giving it a go for any cars that won't be corrected as such just enhanced.

Any opinions welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I find LP more abrasive so I can achieve more correction with it.

Yes BH is great and will get very minor correction, but it will also just hide defects.

Most times, I'd rather correct than hide, so for this reason I prefer LP.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks very much Mini Man!

Scottish contingent!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hahaha - cool, no probs man :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another similar product to consider is Prima Amigo - (mildy abrasive cleanser/glaze with filling properties)

Have a search for that on here too. I've seen it used in a fair few details to very good effect.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> I find LP more abrasive so I can achieve more correction with it.
> 
> Yes BH is great and will get very minor correction, but it will also just hide defects.
> 
> Most times, I'd rather correct than hide, so for this reason I prefer LP.


That mean Lime Prime contain no filler 100% such as menzerna final polish ?
I like Lime prime very easy to use and adds nice gloss .


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh aye, and Britemax 4 is VERY similar to BH, but a wee bit more abrasive too I reckon. Worth a look.

i4detailing do samples of this. Chris at CPT will do you a sample of Prima Amigo and LP.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No I'm sure there's fillers in LP, just not as much as are in BH.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Some LP Pictures by Michael :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159113

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159475


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> I find LP more abrasive so I can achieve more correction with it.
> 
> Yes BH is great and will get very minor correction, but it will also just hide defects.
> 
> Most times, I'd rather correct than hide, so for this reason I prefer LP.


Its not always best to correct, you dont really want to machine every year or 6 months, if a product can help out with the marring and not effect the clear coat. Im talking on our own cars btw.

Regarding limeprime it could well have a little more cut than say Menzerna FF. If i could get the Menzerna range that didnt dust, my life would be good...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with you, I was meaning from the point of view of doing different cars, not my own all the time.

If it's my own car, then yes, I'd reach for the BH so save removing more clearcoat.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> I agree with you, I was meaning from the point of view of doing different cars, not my own all the time.
> 
> If it's my own car, then yes, I'd reach for the BH so save removing more clearcoat.


Well I agree with you too. :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

So we're agreed then? :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Aw thanks guys, will go have a look at the Prima stuff.

How would you describe it? LP with fillers?

I can see me having all 3 before the day is out!

Stockist of Prima?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> So we're agreed then? :lol:


Im pretty sure we are.:car:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds like a fair description :thumb:

Quite a few places sell Prima... Shinearama and Cleanyourcar for sure. They also sell BH and LP too for the full set.  There are more, maybe have a wee look through the traders pages on here that way you can link directly to their shops rather than going through a list on google.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

While you're looking through the Prima stuff, if you have some spare loot you should try out the Hydro. It's a spray wax that doesn't stain trim and leaves a lovely glossy shine. You can spray it on wet or dry too. A few squirts per panel, a wipe to spread then a wipe or 2 to buff and it's done.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols I was just talking about Spray Wax/Sealent last night as i'm tight for time and with the nights drawing in aswell it's nice to get quick protection down so maybe worth getting the prima as a duo while i'm there.

If anything i'm siding towards LP as for the amount of people that use it from pros to diy'ers it can't be bad.

Damm you putting these products in my head/basket!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Got some LP on the way will give it a go with both blue and yellow 3m pads see how I get on. Nice mk1 FRS as my test car!


----------



## Goatman06 (Jul 17, 2010)

so on the cars with lime prime and the black hole, what machines were used with what pads, the after pics look like a full corrective detail? i have both products and would love to get results like that from either. thanks.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think in the LP case it was rotary and the BH was DA polisher. 

I found BH by DA produced a great finish on the paint before LSP.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I used LP on an Aristo yesterday (on a polishing pad) and got very good results. Not proper correction as there were still fair few defects kicking around. Thankfully the owner was after a spruce-up and wax more than anything - LP fitted the bill perfectly in this case. I used BH on the roof (also polishing pad) just out of interest/comparison and got nowhere near the same results as LP everywhere else.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I tried out LP with my DAS6 yesterday on the bonnet of my E39 with a blue 3M pad and I was quite pleased with the results.

As noted above it does not give very much in the way of correction, but to be honest given what the weather was like yesterday I was pleased to have at least got one panel done.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> I used LP on an Aristo yesterday (on a polishing pad) and got very good results. Not proper correction as there were still fair few defects kicking around. Thankfully the owner was after a spruce-up and wax more than anything - LP fitted the bill perfectly in this case. I used BH on the roof (also polishing pad) just out of interest/comparison and got nowhere near the same results as LP everywhere else.


That's pretty much what i'm looking for, with the weather and time constraints it doesn't suprise me LP is a recommended choice. 

Looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

When i recently did a black volvo (my dear old ma's car) i was wondering this same thing LP vs BHG, i eventually went with LP after doing a few test spots on the car and i thought i looked much better.

However i did the exact same thing recently on a dark met purple scorpio and found the BHG worked better than the LP.

Here is a pic of the volvo just after the LP stage (machine applied)










Anybody any idea why it might work better on some paints than others? I've had a customer who thinks BHG is the best thing since sliced bread when he used it on his black capri (celly paint)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

There are reasons for the BH sometimes performing better ie more fillers, makes the light bounce better giving a better reflection by filling the imperfections (there is a lot more to it than that i'm sure).

Most would use LP on a lightly swirled car.

For eg. Heavy swirled/marked car BH might look better 
Light swirled/marked car the LP might look better.

Was it applied on the Volvo by a Rotary? Machine pads used?

Also what was the paint like before the LP was applied? Has the car been corrected before.

The finish achieved looks fantastic.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

gally said:


> There are reasons for the BH sometimes performing better ie more fillers, makes the light bounce better giving a better reflection by filling the imperfections (there is a lot more to it than that i'm sure).
> 
> Most would use LP on a lightly swirled car.
> 
> ...


lol Your well setting up for using LP.......

Go on give it ago.... better still do half a car with BH the other with LP and sort a review.

Wonder how good BH with look over LP!!!!!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! Yeah my LP should be here tomorrow morning. 

Looking forward to using it, seems like an enhancement detail dream for pros and keen amatuers alike. Easy to use and worthwhile results by machine. 

Also been using BH for a little while now and it's a great product don't get me wrong.


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

When doing the volvo i tried both BH and LP using a rotary with a finishing pad on (can't remember which).

BH looked good, but LP looked sooooo much better on this car. This finish was soo deep and glossy and wet looking that you could have swam in it.

The car was 2 years old at the time and had never been washed once in its life by hand. Just the rare trip to the car wash down the road...


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

I also tried LP and BH on my blue capri, and neither of them looked very good on that :-(


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah the cele paint won't be helping on the Capri I wouldn't think.

Thanks for the input. My process will be LP, Rotary and 3m yellow/blue pad.

I fancied the yellow pad just to add a little more bite to the LP. 

Thanks again.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Some LP Pictures by Michael :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159113
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159475


Maxi is that an old school RS turbo with cage in for fun I see???:argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes i think that 1988 rs turbo check full review http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159475

BTW the same link is above the picture !


----------



## waxdad (Jun 5, 2010)

gally said:


> Yeah the cele paint won't be helping on the Capri I wouldn't think.
> 
> Thanks for the input. My process will be LP, Rotary and 3m yellow/blue pad.
> 
> ...


Thing is i've tried it on a capri with cellulose paint and one with modern 2k paint (my blue one) and neither LP or BH work on mine with its modern paint and only BH works well on the capri with cellulose paint...

Im really annoyed at the moment as i can't seem to get a nice enough finish on my blue one...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Bit of a shame that mate! 

I think LP struggles with harder paint also. Could be a problem?


----------

